# Top eliquid shortlist 2014 - Tobacco international



## Tom (23/10/14)

This will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top eliquid 2014.

Here every member will get the opportunity to name up to 3 eliquids in one posting.
*The posting can be edited until the final date (please no double post to keep this tidy!)*.

After that date the 10 most named juices will enter a poll to finally decide which one is the most liked ejuice in SA.

If you cannot classify a juice directly to a category, i.e. Whirling Dervish is a tobacco custard vape, and would classify for either Dessert or Tobacco....you can decide which flavour is more dominant. At the time when juices get counted for the final poll there will be only one category for a "mixed flavour" juice....where it received most nominations.

The final day for the shortlist will be 30.11.2014!

Go for it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/10/14)

Nicoticket - H1N1
Rocket sheep - Enterprise
AVE - Boba's Bounty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Nicoticket H1N1
Seattle Vapor Bounty Hunter

WB Blackbird

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/10/14)

1. AV - Bobas Bounty (it is BooooooooooBAAAAAAAAS hehehe  )
2. Heather's Heavenly Tobacco
3. AV - Gorilla Juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

1. AV - Havana Gold
2. AV - Gryphon's Breath
3. HV - Sunshine Cured Tobacco


----------



## Sir Vape (23/10/14)

1) Vermillion Rivers KY4
2) Rocket Fuel - Reaper Blend
3) Heather's Tobacco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/10/14)

Tark's Select Reserve - Rasputin


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

1) WB - Blackbird
2) HHV - Huntsman
3) AV - Bobas Bounty

Tarks Poison Elite is also so special - but I'd have to put Bobas just in front of it for it's unusual taste


----------



## ShaneW (23/10/14)

WB - Blackbird
AV - Gryphons breath
AV - Bobas bounty


----------



## TylerD (23/10/14)

1. HHV Maple eh?
2. Tark poison
3. Tarks Rasputin


----------



## Paulie (23/10/14)

AV - Bobas Bounty
Nicoticket - H1N1
HHV - Huntsman

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

WB Blackbird!
AV Bobbas 
AV Gorilla Juice


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

Rocket Sheep Enterprise
Nicoticket H1N1
HHV Maple Eh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arctus (23/10/14)

Nicoticket - Wakonda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pimcowboy (23/10/14)

Nicoticket - H1N1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/10/14)

1. AV Boba's
2. HHV Maple EH?
3. AV Gorilla Juice



(still need to get my hands on WB Blackbird but as it stands so far)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill (24/10/14)

AVE - Bobas Bounty


----------



## Bonez007 (25/10/14)

Blackbird. Witchers brew


----------



## BumbleBee (25/10/14)

1. Alien Visions - Boba's Bounty
2. Tark's Select Reserve - Rasputin
3. Tark's Select Reserve - Van Gogh


----------



## Stephen (28/10/14)

1. Rocket Sheep Enterpise
2. Nicoticket H1N1
3. HHV Huntsman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (30/10/14)

push for the "New Posts" so that nobody overlooks the voting threads


----------



## johan (30/10/14)

Completed my top 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (30/10/14)

Blend 4 - Alien Vision
Huntsman - HHV
Poison - Tarks


----------



## crack2483 (30/10/14)

Heathers Heavenly T
AV: Bobas Bounty 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/10/14)

WB - Blackbird
AV - Boba's Bounty
VM - VM4 (does it not go north from time to time?)


----------



## Mario (5/11/14)

Hi folks
Poison Elite vs Bobas Bounty
Which of the 2 do u all think is the winner
Just curious and why


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

Mario said:


> Hi folks
> Poison Elite vs Bobas Bounty
> Which of the 2 do u all think is the winner
> Just curious and why



I'd shamelessly say Poison Elite


----------



## Mario (5/11/14)

johan said:


> I'd shamelessly say Poison Elite



Thanks @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (9/11/14)

after the success of posting in the SA Fruit category.... 

@Silver made a call there and within a day there were quite a few more entries. So, I would like to quote Silver in the other threads as well, here it goes:

"*Dear forum members, if you have not done so already, please get your top 3 nominations in*
Even if you only have one juice or two to nominate - you dont need 3

There are 10 categories in total. 5 flavour profiles for Local and 5 for International
Find the relevant thread and post your nominations

You can find all the relevant threads here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/top_liquid/

 *Please support this. It will be SA's first Top E-Liquid Survey!*"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike_E (11/11/14)

1. AV - Bobas Bounty
2. HHV - Heavenly T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pravs (20/11/14)

1. Witches Brew - Blackbird
2. Rocket Sheep - Enterprise
3. Tark's Select Reserve - Rasputin


----------



## yuganp (20/11/14)

1. Tarks Poison Elite
2. Witches Brew - Blackbird
3. Tarks Rasputin


----------

